# The Wait Is Over



## sawhorseray (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 21, 2022)

These are great, Ray. Thank you for the laughs...


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 21, 2022)

Big LIKE!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 21, 2022)

My favorite is the coyote.  Sad part is....kids growing up these days will never get the joke.
Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 21, 2022)

#8
Funny, but that's pretty much what happened to my '76 Yamaha 650 in '78.....


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 21, 2022)

Parking spot honker and Coyote are the best!

Thanks Ray,

John


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 21, 2022)

All good ones RAY !


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 21, 2022)

Thank you guys for the Likes and comments, I seldom respond to the jokes I post, ain't like a cook. I like the kid standing out in the snow while dad smokes a ciggy, only because I smoke and that'd be me! Love the kid on the jet windshield too! Maybe there's a pattern here. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 21, 2022)

I apparently laughed at too many...my wife was looking at me funny! 
Thanks Ray!

Ryan


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 21, 2022)

"Where does poo come from"?  Too funny.

That one and the "wife's bra" had me wiping tears off of my cheeks.


----------

